

Ask HN: What kind of computer did you learn how to program on? - adammichaelc

I was looking at this article on the old Commodore 64 and it brought back memories of cranking out Basic code in front of a TV-turned-monitor.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commodore_64 What kind of computer did you learn on?
======
bond
Sinclair PC200: [http://www.old-
computers.com/museum/computer.asp?st=1&c=...](http://www.old-
computers.com/museum/computer.asp?st=1&c=85)

Learned Basic and then Clipper.

------
hasenj
Basic on MSX

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MSX>

------
RDDavies
Tandy TRS-80. Basic.

------
dagw
Apple IIc

